# What does "kwon" actually mean?



## mastercole (Apr 22, 2012)

What is the actual meaning of the word "kwon" as related to "taekwondo"  ?


----------



## Earl Weiss (Apr 22, 2012)

My "02". Gym. 

Had a conversation with a Korean senior about this once when I heard of a gentleman with a small school using the title Kwan Jang Nim. I had only really heard it used for someone wo headed an organization and thought it improper. Anyway, this senior told me that if he was head of a gym (his gym) the use was proper. 

I have found that some terms are colloquial in nature or esoteric, when used for TKD and have a meaning different that what the everyday usage may dictate.  (Or at least it seemd that way if I would ask a Korean non TKD person about it versus a Korean TKD person. Of course my pronunciation could have been screwed up.)


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm, the hanja used, similar to the Japanese language, is borrowed from the Chinese written language, and the character for "kwon" is &#25331;. In Japanese, this is pronouned "ken" (or "kobushi"), and means "fist" (or "weapon"). Are you sure you're not thinking of "Kwoon", Earl? Chinese training halls?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe Master Weiss was actually referring to "Kwan," as in Oh Do Kwan which does mean gym. It's a different hanja than that used in Taekwon-Do (different hangul, too).

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool. Either way, not the same one as in Tae KWON Do, then.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 22, 2012)

I found a website that splits out the brush strokes for each, not sure how accurate it is, but it says the top stroke is 'fold fingers to make circle' and the bottom stroke is 'hand'

http://www.chinmukwan.com/mastersforumwinter2012/summer2009.html

Don't know how correct / reliable a source it is, but still, interesting.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 22, 2012)

Gnarlie said:


> I found a website that splits out the brush strokes for each, not sure how accurate it is, but it says the top stroke is 'fold fingers to make circle' and the bottom stroke is 'hand'
> 
> http://www.chinmukwan.com/mastersforumwinter2012/summer2009.html
> 
> Don't know how correct / reliable a source it is, but still, interesting.



This site can help break down the Hanja. It's not the best method, but, it's not a bad start. Paste one of the Hanja in the search and see what you can discover. http://www.cojak.org/


----------



## mastercole (Apr 22, 2012)

Earl Weiss said:


> My "02". Gym.
> 
> Had a conversation with a Korean senior about this once when I heard of a gentleman with a small school using the title Kwan Jang Nim. I had only really heard it used for someone wo headed an organization and thought it improper. Anyway, this senior told me that if he was head of a gym (his gym) the use was proper.
> 
> I have found that some terms are colloquial in nature or esoteric, when used for TKD and have a meaning different that what the everyday usage may dictate.  (Or at least it seemd that way if I would ask a Korean non TKD person about it versus a Korean TKD person. Of course my pronunciation could have been screwed up.)



Kwon, as in Taekwondo has a different Hangul and Hanja character from - Kwan - , as in Kwanjang.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Apr 22, 2012)

chrispillertkd said:


> I believe Master Weiss was actually referring to "Kwan," as in Oh Do Kwan which does mean gym. It's a different hanja than that used in Taekwon-Do (different hangul, too).
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris



OOPS, righ. My bad. Thanks Mr. S.


----------



## dcsma (Apr 24, 2012)

Well from my studies Kwon means to punch or attack with the hand. 

Though similar but not Kwan and Kwon may sound the same but to different meanings. Kwan as we all know is school / body of teaching as in the 5 original Kwans.  Kwan Chang Nim is President or 7th or higher of that school. Thats just my two cents.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 27, 2012)

To strike with the fist, so far as I know, with 'tae' being to trample under or destroy with the feet.


----------

